# Cool Reptiles for a 10 Gallon



## Wisdom15 (May 24, 2004)

I'm looking into getting a reptile for a 10 gallon. I can't have snakes, spiders, or scorpions. Parents don't trust me with them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

leopard gecko


----------



## Wisdom15 (May 24, 2004)

I had a leopard gecko once and it was kinda boring. I want something that is diurnal and will eat things besides crickets and mealworms.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I had a leopard gecko once and it was kinda boring. I want something that is diurnal and will eat things besides crickets and mealworms.


Problem 1 is the restriction of a 10 gallon tank. the size limits you obviously.
If you wish for a diuranl captive look into other lizards such as armadillo lizards, as they are good beginner lizards. Anolis species are rewarding captives, but several species get too large for a 10 gallon enclosure, and they have serious lighting requirements.
Diets consisting of mealworms and crickets are not nessecarily bad, and if you are looking for a rodent eating lizard you are defiantely out of teh 10 gallon aquarium size range...


----------



## Veganutz (Apr 9, 2004)

get a crested gecko!!! They are bad ass and they not only eat crickets but baby food too. Look them up online.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Eric Vega
University of Illinois
psychology
pre-med
EMT-B
class 2005

55 gal: 4 RBPs 5.5-6 in.
30 gal: 1 ocellaris clown, 2 pajama cardinals, 1 yellow tail blue damsel
55 gal: Red tail boa 3.5 feet
30 gal: 2 breeding crested geckos
10 gal: 1 rose hair tarantula
05 gal: desert gecko


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

:nod: Well, I 3rd the Leopard Gecko. They get 7-9 inches and they are great pets. They rarley bite only when starved. They aren't hard to manage because ussually a reptile light can give them there needed heat. Also for help if you buy this, get a big enough water dish in case you are gone for a while. Because crickets dry out without water. They are great pets. Also take pictures of them once a month. They are great to watch the changes they make in apperance.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are many frog species u can keep in a 10g
pioson dart frogs and pac man frogs are always sweet
or a musk turtle


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I recomend a couple American Green Anoles.Or if u want something like a frog or a toad u can get fire belly toads or a real cool one a albino pacman. I also have 4 4-inch Muddskippers in a 10 gallon although they may need a bigger tank in a year or two.muddskippers if available are very fun to watch and only need a regualry light . They live in half land(sand) and half water(brackish). There are many others but that is wat i have had good keepings of and currently have everything i listed except the pacman frog.








Good Luck on ur choice


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

If you don't mind a nocturnal animal the centipedes of the genus _Scolopendra_ would work quite well in a 10. I would also second the leopard gecko, anole, pacman frog, and tree frog suggestions.

*Punk*, a mudskipper is a fish, not a reptile.

-PK


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

get a turtle there always cool. Like Red Ear Sliders, Soft Shellded, you may later have to get bigger tank but thats usually with most reptiles/fish.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

ok, you cant keep turtles. Dart frogs and pacman frogs need a vivarium and some requerements, can be a bit expensive.
you get a armadillo lizard, a small anole,a crested or Leopard geckos.
I go with the armadillo, they are beautiful and if you are lucky you can get one with a big personality.

Carnivoro


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Some small species of Day geckos would work well in a ten,
Try the Peacock day gecko,_ Phelsuma quadriocellata_

Nice animal, very bright in color and
active during the day,

NOT an animal you can hold, but a good one
to just look at,

Specialized lighting will be nessesary, Diet is Insects, supplimented with
overripe Fruit or fruit baby food. High humidity is a must and the tank needs
to be specially designed for them if they are to thrive.

They are not cheap to set-up properly but if you do it right
it is very rewarding.

Be certian to get captive bred animals not wild caught.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Punk, a mudskipper is a fish, not a reptile.
> 
> -PK


 sorry i keep forgetting thier related to Gobbys. My bad but they are good to keep as reptiles and are alot alike but are not reptiles.


----------



## AfricanJewel69 (May 4, 2004)

i have a leopard gecko actually 3 an there great, mines always out on my arm chilling, but u can also get a ball python in a 10gallon but upgrade to a 20long of a 33long for adult if u want..an they dont eat crickets lol


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

leos are always cool and very tame have one myself


----------

